# New 27 Rsds



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

We are so excited! Our new 27 rsds came home yesterday!







Came in the dealership last Wednesday and we went to get it on Saturday







It is beautiful and we were awed at it's size. We are going from a popup to the Outback...we are in heaven Planning our first trip soon. May be heading to Orlando sunny


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

coachsrs action

congrats on the new outback









now the party begins














.

we to went from a popup(95 jayco 10 ud) to the outback sunny .

also welcome to outbackers







.

darrel


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on your new 27RSDS...We LOVE ours and you will too.

Glad to see another 27' here...there is not many of us, you are one of the lucky few









Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

coachsrs,

Let me add my congratulations to my fellow Outbackers and welcome you to our prestigious group. action

I know you will enjoy many days to come in your new TT.

Have a great summer! sunny 
Mark


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Coachsrs â€"

Welcome to outbackers and CONGRATS on the new 27RSDS.







Like Gary said, there aren't many of us 27RSDS owners out there but that seems to be changing quickly. You are going to love your 27RSDS. We also went from a pop up (96 Starcraft 1224) to our Outback 27RSDS. I used to think the same thing about the size. While at the dealership, it seems average in size until you get it home and realize how big it really is.









Enjoy and keep us informed as to how your first trip goes.

Chris


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

congrats on the 27.

I am jealous.







If they had come out with that model a little sooner that's what I would have gone with. I really like it.

Oh well, if I had gotten that one they would have come out with something else I liked better. Why are they always trying to make me feel bad.







I don't care.







I am happy with what I have. I am... Really...







And I am NOT paranoid. Really... They aren't watching are they?









I have to go now.









drifter


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats coachsrs on the 27RSDS and enjoy
Don action


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback! 
When you say first trip to Orlando, I guess you mean Disneyworld! Fort Wilderness! YES! We want to go too!
Have a great time. Fred


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

Congrats on the new Coach! We also went from the Jayco 8ft Pop-up to the Outback. Come on down to Orlando. I ran the girls over to Fort Wilderness last week. It was great and very well kept and clean Make your trip plans quick the resort stays full almost year round. The weather gets almost to hot to be out July and August unless of course we have on of hurricanes then its real wet.....

Keep us informed on how you like the 27.

mvp


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy!!!!!









Mike


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats on that great Outback!









We also love that floorplan, and almost got it, but decided the 28RSDS would be better for us because of the bunks for our kids.

Hope you have lots of fun, fun, fun! action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome to Outback ownership! Enjoy! action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Trailer!

Now all your free time will be spent on:

1) Mods
2) Thinking of Mods
3) Improving other people's Mods
4) Reading this site, looking for Mods


----------

